# [SOLVED] Niepoprawnie działający layman?

## Zitan

Coś napsułem ale tym razem nie mam pojęcia co. Po dodaniu overlay-a Portage nie bierze go pod uwagę - przykład:

```
sudo layman -a soor-overlay

* Running command "/usr/bin/git clone "git://repo.or.cz/gentoo-soor-overlay.git" "/usr/local/portage/layman/soor-overlay""...

Initialized empty Git repository in /usr/local/portage/layman/soor-overlay/.git/

remote: Counting objects: 1047, done.

remote: Compressing objects:Receiving objects:  21% (220/1047), 68.00 KiB | 115 remote: Compressing objects:  45% (212/Receiving objects:  22% (231/1047), 68.00remote: Compressing objectsReceiving objects:  26% (273/1047), 68.00 KiB | 115 Kremote: Compressing objects:  68% (320Receiving objects:  28% (294/1047), 68.00 remote: Compressing oReceiving objects:  31% (325/1047), 68.00 KiB | 115 KiB/s  remote: Compressing objects:  78Receiving objects:  32% (336/1047), 68.00 KiB | remote: Compressing objects:  81% (381/470)Receiving objects:  32% (343/1047), 1remote: Compressing objectReceiving objects:  36% (377/1047), 196.00 KiB | 182 Kremote: Compressing objects:  91% (42Receiving objects:  43% (451/1047), 196.00 remote: Compressing Receiving objects:  56% (587/1047), 196.00 KiB | 182 KiB/s  remote: Compressing objects: 10Receiving objects:  66% (692/1047), 196.00 KiB | 0% (470/470), done.

remote: Total 1047 (delta 460), reused 1047 (delta 460)

Receiving objects: 100% (1047/1047), 286.85 KiB | 182 KiB/s, done.

Resolving deltas: 100% (460/460), done.

* Successfully added overlay "soor-overlay".

```

w soor-overlay znajduje się gnome-commander

```
zitan@Gentoo ~ $ sudo emerge -va gnome-commander 

WARNING: One or more repositories have missing repo_name entries:

   /usr/local/portage/profiles/repo_name

NOTE: Each repo_name entry should be a plain text file containing a

unique name for the repository on the first line.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "gnome-commander".
```

Tak wiem ostrzega mnie o braku repozytoriów w /usr/local/portage/profiles/repo_name, nie rozumiem co mam z tym dalej począć

----------

## soban_

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/pl/overlays/userguide.xml - przerobiles od deski, do deski?

----------

## unK

Masz w make.conf

```
source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf
```

?

----------

## soban_

Przy baselayout-2:

```
source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf
```

----------

## Zitan

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Przy baselayout-2:
> 
> ```
> source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf
> ```
> ...

 

Make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the metro build script that automatically built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"

USE="64bit X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 amr berkdb bidi bzip2 caps \

     ccache cdda cddax cddb cdparanoia cli cracklib crypt css cups \

     custom-cflags custom-cpuopts custom-cxxflags custom-optimization \

     dbus dga divx djbfft dri dvb dvd exif ffmpeg flac fortran \

     gdbm gif gpm hal iconv isdnlog javascript jbig jpeg jpeg2k \

     libnotify lirc live lzo mad matroska midi mixer mmap mmx mmxext \

     mng motif mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mpeg2 mudflap multilib musepack \

     ncurses network network-cron nls nptl nptlonly ogg ogm opengl \

     openmp pam pcre perl pic png pvr python readline reflection \

     sdl-image sdl-sound sdlaudio session speex spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs \

     tcpd theora threads tiff truetype uk_bleb uk_rt unicode v4l \

     v4l2 vcd vdpau vorbis wav wavpack x264 xattr xcb xine xml \

     xorg xosd xv xvid zlib fbcon directfb -ipv6 bindist \

     bash-completion consolekit symlink pl -sqlite qt3support gtk gtk2 sql svg \

     mysql akonadi -sdl gnome -webkit slang pulseaudio fuse ssse3 \

     3dnow 3dnowext samba -kde -kde3 -kde4 -qt3 -qt4 nfs \

     cpudetection branding handbook -debug gstreamer"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

LINGUAS="pl"

LANGUAGE="48"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="/home/gentoo/distfiles"

PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage

ORT_ENOTICE_DIR=/var/log/enotice

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

#RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="-20"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv"

CCACHE_SIZE="1024M"

CLEAN_DELAY="1"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard joystick"

VIDEO_CARDS="v4l nv nvidia"

CAMERAS="*"

ALSA_CARDS="virtuoso usb-audio"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error info log"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"
```

Przy takiej konfiguracji nic się nie zmieniło

po od haszowaniu source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

Dostaje 

```
zitan@Gentoo ~ $ sudo emerge -va gnome-commander

[Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf' in /etc/make.conf

```

----------

## Belliash

bo widocznie taki plik nie istnieje...

poza tym nie mozesz miec:

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

musi byc na odwrot, a wiec:

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

----------

## soban_

layman -S

layman -a roslin

W ten sposob przykladowo mozesz to zrobic, mowie przeczytaj od deski do deski ( http://www.gentoo.org/proj/pl/overlays/userguide.xml  )

```
Uwaga: Layman utworzy katalog "/usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf" gdy dodamy pierwszy overlay. Jeśli jednak nie planujemy instalacji overlaya w danej chwili, powinniśmy się upewnić, że ten plik istnieje i zawiera pustą zmienną "PORTDIR_OVERLAY". W przeciwnym wypadku portage będzie narzekać. Możemy wydać polecenie "echo PORTDIR_OVERLAY=\"\" > /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf" w celu utworzenia poprawnego pliku.
```

----------

## Zitan

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> musi byc na odwrot, a wiec:
> 
> PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"
> 
> source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

 

działa ... O_o

Możecie mi wytłumaczyć, dlaczego musi być w takiej kolejności??

----------

## Belliash

 *Zitan wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   musi byc na odwrot, a wiec:
> 
> PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"
> 
> source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf 
> ...

 

bo w pliku /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf ustawiana jest zmienna PORTDIR_OVERLAY, a Ty ja pozniej nadpisujesz... i ustawiasz jej wartosc na /usr/local/portage ....

natomiast jak najpierw ustawisz ta zmienna a potem dopiszesz source... to ta zmienna nie zostanie nadpisana, tylko zostana do niej dodane overlaye ktorymi zarzadza layman

poza tym, jakbys zrobil tak jak w listingu 2.2 w dokumentacji, to linijka ta trafila by na sam koniec, nie powodujac zadnych problemow...

----------

## SlashBeast

Jezeli w tej zmiennej nie ma PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} foo" to _zostanie_ nadpisana.

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Jezeli w tej zmiennej nie ma PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} foo" to _zostanie_ nadpisana.

 

tym juz zarzadza layman i tez jest na odwrot... PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/foo ${PORTDIR_OVERLAY}"

chyba ze miales na mysli umieszczenie tego w /etc/make.conf  :Wink:  ale ja bym mu juz nie mieszal w glowie, jak juz zamienil sobie kolejnosc  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Mialem na mysli to, ze jak w PORTDIR_OVERLAY nastepnym (tym z source) nie ma ${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} to do zmiennej nie jest dodawane a jest nadpisywana, dawno dawno temu uzylem laymana (raz) i pamietam, ze *nie* mial tam czegos takiego przez co zjadalo mi moje 'recznie dodane' overlaye.

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Mialem na mysli to, ze jak w PORTDIR_OVERLAY nastepnym (tym z source) nie ma ${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} to do zmiennej nie jest dodawane a jest nadpisywana, dawno dawno temu uzylem laymana (raz) i pamietam, ze *nie* mial tam czegos takiego przez co zjadalo mi moje 'recznie dodane' overlaye.

 

w takim razie musieli to naprawic... z poczatku nie uzywalem tego wynalazku  :Wink:  a odkad go uzywam sam dopisuje to na koncu...

----------

